# Terminator Hunting Light May Special



## drcarnine (Mar 2, 2012)

Only one week left for the May Special. It has been a great success and I have almost sold all of my inventory. New lights should be arriving almost any day now. If you want a light or any of the accessories for the Super Low May Special prices, you need to order soon. The special will end on May 31st.
__________________


----------



## drcarnine (Mar 2, 2012)

*Terminator Magnum Hog Light*

Hey everyone
I finally received my first shipment of what I am going to call the Terminator Magnum Light. When folded, it is not too much larger than the original Terminator Light. But when opened up, it is a full 14 inches long and 7 inches wide. It has 20 10mm LEDs that are 5 times brighter than the original light and has a larger battery pack and solar panel that should last at least 3 hours when fully charged. This light will accept all accessories that come with the original light. With the inclusion of the 6 Volt External Pack, this light will last at least 15 hours of on time and the 10 volt solar panel will almost always keep the battery charged. It is a little more pricey, but I guarantee it is the best light for the money available. NO feeder light I have found at ANY price is nearly as bright. It still has the dual color LEDs so the light is virtually invisible to most animals. Check it out on my website www.hoghuntinglight.net and be sure and put in 'cool' for your 10% discount.
__________________


----------

